# New Zealand orders airlines to check visas



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

New Zealand is introducing new rules for international airlines which mean they must ensure that passengers have the appropriate visas for entering the country. This will bring New Zealand in line with a number of other countries that also require airlines to check visas including the UK, the United States, Australia and Canada. Under new [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand orders airlines to check visas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

